# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] En Osmos et en musique

## Raphi Le Sobre

Nous, les gars d'la campagne, on est gens plutôt simples. Rien d'étonnant donc à ce que nous puissions halluciner quand nos cousins d'la ville luttent contre leur trop-plein de stress tout comme leur trop-plein d'argent en en claquant un max dans tout un tas d'activités « déstressantes » à la con. Sans déconner, quel est l'intérêt des cours de Yoga, des cabines de relaxation ou du Feng-Shui quand on peut dégommer des corbeaux à la .22, exploser une carcasse oubliée à coup de batte de base-ball ou aller pêcher avec ces Sprengkörpers abandonnés en 1944 ?

 
 Personnellement, bien qu'encourageant chaudement la jeunesse de mon bled à pratiquer ces saines activités plutôt que de sombrer dans la délinquance ou de se mettre au djembé et scander des chants gauchistes, je ne mange pas de ces pains-là. Ma relaxation, elle passe par une partie d'*Osmos* entre deux visites aux archives départementales ou engueulades au taf. Et en grand fan, il m'était impossible de ne pas vous parler de *la possibilité de téléchoper gratuitement et légalement sa BO*.
 Cinquante minutes d'Ambiant, c'est sympa de la part des dev', mais hors contexte, c'est pas vraiment mon truc. M'enfin, sait-on jamais, peut être que parmi vous se cachent quelques fans du genre ou un coach sportif cherchant à égayer son cours de Tai-Chi hors de prix pour femmes au foyer. Enfin, égayer, je dis pas, mais rythmer, c'est sur que non.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Narushima

Encore un jeu à la base gratuit et qui est devenu payant. Il m'avait absolument pas passionné à la base, d'ailleurs.

----------


## The Real Dav

Hébé putain, 10$ pour un jeu totalement pompé sur un jeu flash gratos. Se font vraiment pas chier.

----------


## Eklis

Bonjour, ben moi je viens juste pour faire un commentaire positif sur le jeu, c'est pas trop à la mode apparemment.  ::rolleyes:: 

Bref, super mignon, super malin, je vous encourage à le prendre, par contre il me frustre plus qu'il ne me détend vu que je suis _excessivement_ mauvais.  ::(:

----------


## ADT

Je me suis acheté ce jeu durant les promos de fin d'année, et j'aime particulièrement le coté casse-tête de ce jeu mais aussi être bien réactif en fonction des bulles qui peuvent nous avaler ou avaler les autres bulles pour grossir.

En bref, bon jeu bien sympa qui mérite au moins d'être analysé.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouiii mais tu sais, après avoir acheté 3 cartes graphiques à 400€ l'unité et de gros jeux, ces messieurs n'ont plus ~10€ pour un petit jeu bien sympa  ::):

----------


## Sim's

Faut pas les écouter, Osmos c'est sympa.  :;):

----------


## Narushima

Ah ben oui, si on aime pas le jeu ça peut pas être un avis personnel, c'est forcément de la rancœur lié à nos richesses personnelles !

----------


## znokiss

Euh.. sinon, la BO je prends. 
Voila.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Encore un jeu à la base gratuit et qui est devenu payant. Il m'avait absolument pas passionné à la base, d'ailleurs.


Euh ? T'as halluciné ou bien ? Osmos n'a jamais été gratuit, seule sa démo l'a été.

Tu confonds pas avec Eufloria (ex-Dyson) par hasard ?

----------


## Brainkite

C'est super Osmos les gars, abusez pas trop sur les hormones ça rend sourd.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h29 ----------




> Ah ben oui, si on aime pas le jeu ça peut pas être un avis personnel, c'est forcément de la rancœur lié à nos richesses personnelles !


Bein oui, forcément

----------


## touriste

En plus, les râleurs ont manqué la promo 7jeux Inde (dont Osmos) pour 10€/$.

----------


## Drumclem

Osmos m'avait vraiment plu, et je pense que la B.O. va faire de la bonne musique de relaxation zen post visite aux archives... (dans le même genre, je conseille la B.O. de Solaris).

D'ailleurs, Raphi Le Sobre, que fais-tu aux archives départementales? Serais-tu un de mes (rares) confrères historiens qui fréquentent ce forum de débauche complète?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> D'ailleurs, Raphi Le Sobre, que fais-tu aux archives départementales? Serais-tu un de mes (rares) confrères historiens qui fréquentent ce forum de débauche complète?


Apprenti historien si j'ose dire, étudiant en Master qui cherche tant bien que mal du temps libre pour boucler son mémoire d'histoire contemporaine.

----------


## Narushima

> Euh ? T'as halluciné ou bien ? Osmos n'a jamais été gratuit, seule sa démo l'a été.
> 
> Tu confonds pas avec Eufloria (ex-Dyson) par hasard ?


Ah, en effet, c'était la démo, autant pour moi. Ben ça m'avait pas emballé de toutes façons.

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Bon Raphi je viens d'écouter la première minute du morceau en démo dans ton lien. Ce morceau m'empreint de nostalgie. C'était moi, gamin, profitant que mon père soit au bureau pour tripoter, et tester les différents sons de son Yamaha DX7 (c'était une tuerie à l'époque)
En fait, j'avais du talent sans le savoir. Si enchainer aléatoirement des nappes de synthé c'est être musicien, voir même artiste, alors merdeux je devais être un vrai génie du genre ::|:

----------


## bob68

Salut a tous mais je preferes et de loin Toki Tori franchement c'est un casse tete a la sauce Lemmings ou presque car juste de la reflexion et pas de niveau a finir grace a un timing trop serré...
Sinon Obulis est super egalement mais la sur certains niveaux c'est chaud question timing   les 2 sont dispo sur steam pour une bouchée de pain .......
Bon Ok Osmos pas mal quand meme mais stressant au bout d'un moment...
A+

----------


## Eklis

OK.

----------


## Bah

> Salut a tous mais je preferes et de loin Toki Tori franchement c'est un casse tete a la sauce Lemmings ou presque car juste de la reflexion et pas de niveau a finir grace a un timing trop serré...
> Sinon Obulis est super egalement mais la sur certains niveaux c'est chaud question timing les 2 sont dispo sur steam pour une bouchée de pain .......
> Bon Ok Osmos pas mal quand meme mais stressant au bout d'un moment...
> A+


Qui es-tu ?

----------


## Eklis

> Qui es-tu ?


C'est bob68. Je sais pas ce qu'il te faut tout de même.

----------


## Percolator42

L'introduction de la news m'a  fait ressortir pas mal de souvenirs^^

----------


## znokiss

> Salut a tous mais je preferes et de loin Toki Tori franchement c'est un casse tete a la sauce Lemmings ou presque car juste de la reflexion et pas de niveau a finir grace a un timing trop serré...
> Sinon Obulis est super egalement mais la sur certains niveaux c'est chaud question timing   les 2 sont dispo sur steam pour une bouchée de pain .......
> Bon Ok Osmos pas mal quand meme mais stressant au bout d'un moment...
> A+


Sinon, Hulk c'est moins bien que Space Giraffe.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Bla bla Toki Tori...


Dis, je viens de regarder, tu causes de _Toki Tori_ (de façon totalement hors-sujet) dans 3 des 5 messages que tu as postés pour le moment. C'est une obsession ou tu joues l'attaché de presse bénévole ?

J'aime beaucoup _Toki Tori_, on va le tester dans le canard, mais si tu veux en parler, crée un topic dans la section "jeu vidéo sur PC" plutôt que de poster à droite à gauche.

----------


## bob68

A Sébum  c'était pas vraiment hors sujet car je donne juste mon avis sur Osmos et je trouves que d'autres jeux méritent un petit plus ....car oublié par canard PC et bien d'autres sites..
C'était juste pour signaler une petite injustice envers ces supers jeux que sont Obulis et surtout Toki Tori...
Bon si j'ai fait du mal a quelqu'un en postant hors sujet désolé .....

---------- Post ajouté à 16h13 ----------




> Dis, je viens de regarder, tu causes de _Toki Tori_ (de façon totalement hors-sujet) dans 3 des 5 messages que tu as postés pour le moment. C'est une obsession ou tu joues l'attaché de presse bénévole ?
> 
> J'aime beaucoup _Toki Tori_, on va le tester dans le canard, mais si tu veux en parler, crée un topic dans la section "jeu vidéo sur PC" plutôt que de poster à droite à gauche.


Sans Commentaire car je pourrais etre vraiment vulgaire.........

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Eh, t'es gentil mais t'évite de nous prendre pour des cons. Ton avis, tu l'as balancé à l'arrache histoire d'éviter de te faire remettre en place pour Hors Sujet.

Maintenant, Sebum a raison quand il dit que la plupart des fois où t'as ouvert la bouche dans les commentaires, c'est pour causer de Toki Tori. Alors, t'es bien gentil de nous lire, tout ça, mais si t'as envie de causer du jeu, tu vas créer ton topic dans la section jeu PC, et t'évite de parasiter d'autres sujets.

Si t'as envie de combattre l'injustice, va faire du bénévolat aux Resto du Coeur, ou monte une école en Afrique, mais évite de flooder un peu partout. Merci.

----------


## bob68

Bon pour resumé osmos est bien, Obulis un peu mieux et Toki tori genial 
A tous je suis un vieux con alors on ne me changeras pas de sitot....
A Raphi merci pour ton acceuil.....et aux autres bonne continuation..

----------

